# The corner cycles I use for BLD



## lucarubik (Mar 30, 2012)

might be mistakes since i wrote this myself
UBL ULF UFR x U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 x'
UBL ULF FRU L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L
UBL ULF RUF x' D' L' U' L D L' U L x
UBL ULF URB r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x'
UBL ULF RBU x R' U R D' R' U' R D x'
UBL ULF BUR L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2
UBL ULF DFL U x' U' R' U L2 U' R U L2 x U'
UBL ULF FLD U R D2 R' U R D2 R' U2
UBL ULF LDF L D L' U' L D' L' U
UBL ULF DRF r' U' L D2 L' U L D2 x
UBL ULF RFD U' L D' L' U L D L'
UBL ULF FDR L' D2 L U L' D2 L U'
UBL ULF DBR x D2 L U L' D2 L U' r'
UBL ULF BRD U' L D2 L' U L D2 L'
UBL ULF RDB L' D L U L' D' L U'
UBL ULF DLB U' x L2 U R U' L2 U R' U' x' U
UBL ULF BLD U2 R' D2 R U R' D2 R U
UBL ULF LDB L' D' L U L' D L U'
UBL LFU UFR F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F'
UBL LFU FRU U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U
UBL LFU RUF U R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' U'
UBL LFU URB U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U'
UBL LFU RBU F' U R U' L2 U R' U' L2 F
UBL LFU BUR R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F'
UBL LFU DFL U R2 D R U2 R' D' R U2 R U'
UBL LFU FLD U' R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 U
UBL LFU LDF x U' L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U2 x'
UBL LFU DRF F U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R F'
UBL LFU RFD U L U2 L D' L' U2 L D L2 U'
UBL LFU FDR x' U2 R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U' x
UBL LFU DBR U' L2 D L U2 L' D' L U2 L U
UBL LFU BRD F' U R' U' L2 U R U' L2 F 
UBL LFU RDB F L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 F' 
UBL LFU DLB U R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R U'
UBL LFU BLD x' U2 R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U' x
UBL LFU LDB F L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 F'
UBL FUL UFR l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 x'
UBL FUL FRU L U' R' U L' U' R U
UBL FUL RUF r U R U' L' U R' U' x'
UBL FUL URB r U R' U' L' U R U' x'
UBL FUL RBU U R U' L' U R' U' L
UBL FUL BUR x R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' x'
UBL FUL DFL L' z l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' z' L
UBL FUL FLD U' L' U' R' U L U' R U2
UBL FUL LDF U2 R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U'
UBL FUL DRF U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L
UBL FUL RFD L U' R U L' U' R' U
UBL FUL FDR x U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R x'
UBL FUL DBR x R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 x'
UBL FUL BRD U R' U' L' U R U' L
UBL FUL RDB L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U
UBL FUL DLB U' L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U2
UBL FUL BLD z l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' z'
UBL FUL LDB U2 R U' L U R' U' L' U'
UBL UFR URB x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l
UBL UFR RBU F R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U F'
UBL UFR BUR x L' D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L2 x'
UBL UFR DFL D' r2 D r2 D r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r2 L2 D' r2 D r2 D r2 U' r2 U' L2 D
UBL UFR FLD U R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U
UBL UFR LDF U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R
UBL UFR DRF L' U2 L U R2 U' L' U R2 U L
UBL UFR RFD U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R
UBL UFR FDR L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2
UBL UFR DBR l2 U' l2 U l2 U l2 D' l2 D' l2 D D' R2 U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2
UBL UFR BRD U' L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U'
UBL UFR RDB L' D L U2 L' D' L U2
UBL UFR DLB R' U' L2 U' R U L2 U' R' U2 R
UBL UFR BLD R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2
UBL UFR LDB L' D' L U2 L' D L U2
UBL FRU URB x U' L U R' U' L' U l
UBL FRU RBU x D L U' L' D' L U L' x
UBL FRU BUR U' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' U
UBL FRU DFL L' U' R' U L2 U' R U L'
UBL FRU FLD R U R D2 R' U' R D2 R2
UBL FRU LDF F U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L F'
UBL FRU DRF F R U2 R' D R U2 R' D' F'
UBL FRU RFD D x U' L U R2 U' L' U R2 x' D'
UBL FRU FDR x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R x'
UBL FRU DBR x D2 L U' L' D2 L U L' x'
UBL FRU BRD x U' L U R2 U' L' U R2 x'
UBL FRU RDB F R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D F'
UBL FRU DLB D L2 D R' D' L2 D R D2
UBL FRU BLD L2 U' R' U L' U' R U L'
UBL FRU LDB R U R D' R' U' R D R2
UBL RUF URB U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U'
UBL RUF RBU R U' L' U R' U' L U
UBL RUF BUR R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
UBL RUF DFL F' U' L D' L' U L D L' F
UBL RUF FLD F' L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' F
UBL RUF LDF x' R U' R' D2 R U R' D2 x
UBL RUF DRF L2 D' L' U L D L' U' L'
UBL RUF RFD R U' L' U R U' L U R2
UBL RUF FDR D R2 D L' D' R2 D L D2
UBL RUF DBR L2 D2 L' U L D2 L' U' L'
UBL RUF BRD F' U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' F
UBL RUF RDB R U' L' U R2 U' L U R
UBL RUF DLB U x D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R x' U'
UBL RUF BLD D' R2 D L' D' R2 D L
UBL RUF LDB F' L' D' L U L' D L U' F
UBL URB DFL x' L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U x
UBL URB FLD U R D2 R' U' R D2 R'
UBL URB LDF U2 R' D R U' R' D' R U'
UBL URB DRF x' R2 U L U' R2 U L' U' x
UBL URB RFD U' L D' L' U' L D L' U2
UBL URB FDR L' D2 L U' L' D2 L U 
UBL URB DBR U' x D2 L U L' D2 L U' L' x U
UBL URB BRD U' L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U2
UBL URB RDB U R D R' U' R D' R'
UBL URB DLB U x D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R x' U'
UBL URB BLD U2 R' D2 R U' R' D2 R U'
UBL URB LDB L' D' L U' L' D L U
UBL RBU DFL L2 U R U' L2 U R' U'
UBL RBU FLD F L' U R U' L U R' U' F'
UBL RBU LDF U R' U L' U' R U L U2
UBL RBU DRF F' U' L' U R U' L U R' F
UBL RBU RFD U' L' U R2 U' L U R2
UBL RBU FDR U2 R U L U' R' U L' U
UBL RBU DBR B' R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B
UBL RBU BRD D' U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 D
UBL RBU RDB U' L' U R' U' L U R
UBL RBU DLB D L2 U R U' L2 U R' U' D'
UBL RBU BLD L U R U' L' U R' U'
UBL RBU LDB U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2
UBL BUR DFL D L2 D' L' U2 L D L' U2 L' D'
UBL BUR FLD x R D2 R U' R' D2 R U R2 x'
UBL BUR LDF R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2
UBL BUR DRF L U2 L D' L' U2 L D L2
UBL BUR RFD x L2 U L D2 L' U' L D2 L x'
UBL BUR FDR D' R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 D
UBL BUR DBR L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L'
UBL BUR BRD x R D2 R U R' D2 R U' R2 x'
UBL BUR RDB D R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 D'
UBL BUR DLB D' L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L' D
UBL BUR BLD R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2
UBL BUR LDB x L2 U' L D2 L' U L D2 L x'
UBL DFL DRF x L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U x'
UBL DFL RFD F' R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 F
UBL DFL FDR U L2 U' L D2 L' U L D2 L U'
UBL DFL DBR U' r2 U r2 U L2 U' r2 U' r2 U L2 L2 U' r2 U r2 U L2 U' r2 U' r2 U
UBL DFL BRD U R' U' L2 U R U' L2
UBL DFL RDB x L2 U' R U L2 U' R' U x'
UBL DFL DLB D x U' R' U L2 U' R U L2 x D'
UBL DFL BLD L z l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' z' L'
UBL DFL LDB D R2 U R D2 R' U' R D2 R D'
UBL FLD DRF R' D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R2
UBL FLD RFD D2 R' U R D' R' U' R D'
UBL FLD FDR U2 R U L' U' R' U L U
UBL FLD DBR U2 R2 U L' U' R2 U L U
UBL FLD BRD D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R
UBL FLD RDB F' R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D' F
UBL FLD DLB D2 R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D'
UBL FLD BLD x' U' L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U U2 x
UBL FLD LDB D' L U L' D L U' L'
UBL LDF DRF F U' L D L' U L D' L' F'
UBL LDF RFD x' R D2 R U' R' D2 R U R2
UBL LDF FDR D R U2 R' D' R U2 R'
UBL LDF DBR R D R U2 R' D' R U2 R2
UBL LDF BRD F U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' F'
UBL LDF RDB D R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D
UBL LDF DLB D' R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' D
UBL LDF BLD D R U2 R' D R U2 R' D2
UBL LDF LDB F L' D' L U L' D L U' F'
UBL DRF DBR x R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x'
UBL DRF BRD D' L2 D R D' L2 D R'
UBL DRF RDB D R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' D'
UBL DRF DLB R D2 R' D' L2 D R D' L2 D' R'
UBL DRF BLD L U R2 U' L' U R2 U'
UBL DRF LDB R2 U R D' R' U' R D R
UBL RFD DBR D' R' D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R2 D
UBL RFD BRD D R' U R D' R' U' R
UBL RFD RDB R2 U' L' U R U' L U R
UBL RFD DLB U' x' U R' U' L2 U R U' L2 x U
UBL RFD BLD L2 U' R U L' U' R' U L'
UBL RFD LDB D2 L U L' D2 L U' L '
UBL FDR DBR x D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L' x'
UBL FDR BRD x U2 L U R2 U' L' U R2 U x'
UBL FDR RDB R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D
UBL FDR DLB U' L2 U' R U L2 U' R' U2
UBL FDR BLD R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2
UBL FDR LDB F D' L U L' D L U' L' F'
UBL DBR DLB U' x' L2 U R U' L2 U R' U' x U
UBL DBR BLD R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R'
UBL DBR LDB L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2
UBL BRD DLB U L' D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L2 U'
UBL BRD BLD L U R' U' L' U R U'
UBL BRD LDB R' U R D' R' U' R D
UBL RDB DLB U R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R U'
UBL RDB BLD D' R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D2
UBL RDB LDB x L D2 L U L' D2 L U' L2 x'
R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R' U
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
z' U' R' U R U' R' U R L' U' R' U R U' R' U R L' U' R' U R U' R' U R L2 z
R U' R' U R U' R' U D R U' R' U R U' R' U D R U' R' U R U' R' U D2
L F L' F' r2 U2 R' F' R U2 r2
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 30, 2012)

thank you!!


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jeffjc (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you use the same one for each case all the time? Or do you change it depending on which one you feel like using?


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

jeffjc said:


> Do you use the same one for each case all the time? Or do you change it depending on which one you feel like using?


 I'm pretty sure he uses the comms each time they come up. Like f2l, comms are intuitive but after a while you use the same sequences.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 1, 2012)

UBL	FUL	RUF	r U R U' L' U *R*' U' x'


----------



## Emrapp8r (Nov 1, 2015)

I cant find UBL LDF BRU anywhere


----------



## mariano.aquino (Nov 1, 2015)

Emrapp8r said:


> I cant find UBL LDF BRU anywhere



it's an very nice A9:

( R' : [ R' D R, U2 ] )


----------



## h2f (Nov 1, 2015)

Emrapp8r said:


> I cant find UBL LDF BRU anywhere



BRU = BUR
UBL LDF BRU = UBL BUR LDF but inverserly.



> UBL	BUR	LDF	R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2


----------

